# Black screen after updating to kernel 3.18.1 - nvidia-346.22

## Barbieken

Getting black screen when booting into X after upgrade to the Gentoo kernel 3.18.1/nvidia-drivers-346.22 from 3.17.2/nvidia-drivers-343.36 

Thinkpad T540p laptop with Nvidia 730M, Optimus, IPS3K display. It works again after I rolled back to the previous kernel and nvidia-drivers. No other changes.

I run emerge --ask @module-rebuild  after any kernel change

cat Xorg.0.log | grep EE

```

(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[     7.977] (EE) /dev/dri/card1: failed to set DRM interface version 1.4: Invalid argument

[     8.102] (EE) Screen 1 deleted because of no matching config section.

[     8.784] (EE) /dev/dri/card1: failed to set DRM interface version 1.4: Invalid argument

```

no /etc/X11/xorg.conf 

cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/nvidia.conf

```

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier "layout"

    Screen 0 "nvidia"

    Inactive "intel"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier "nvidia"

    Driver "nvidia"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"

    Option "RegistryDwords" "EnableBrightnessControl=1"

#    Option "RegistryDwords" "PerfLevelSrc=0x3333"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier "nvidia"                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             

    Device "nvidia"                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 

    # Uncomment this line if your computer has no display devices connected to                                                                                                                                                                                      

    # the NVIDIA GPU.  Leave it commented if you have display devices                                                                                                                                                                                               

    # connected to the NVIDIA GPU that you would like to use.                                                                                                                                                                                                       

    #Option "UseDisplayDevice" "none"                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

     Option "AllowEmptyInitialConfiguration"                                                                                                                                                                                                                        

EndSection                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    

Section "Device"                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    

    Identifier "intel"                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              

    Driver "modesetting"                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            

    BusID "PCI:0:2:0"                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    

EndSection                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    

Section "Screen"                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    

    Identifier "intel"                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              

    Device "intel"                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  

EndSection      

```

 cat /usr/share/config/kdm/Xsetup       

```

#! /bin/sh                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          

# Xsetup - run as root before the login dialog appears                                                                                                                                                                                                              

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    

#xconsole -geometry 480x130-0-0 -notify -verbose -fn fixed -exitOnFail -file /dev/xconsole &                                                                                                                                                                        

xrandr --setprovideroutputsource modesetting NVIDIA-0                                                                                                                                                                                                               

xrandr --auto

xrandr --dpi 144

```

----------

## Maffblaster

I know for sure the latest unstable version of the nvidia-drivers package (346.22) didn't work with my PC's Optimus configuration. In fact, the only way I've been able to get the notebook's attached display working is exclusively using the intel drives instead of the nvidia-drivers. Please let me know if you get things working with 3.18.1/nvidia-drivers-346.22!

For your working 3.17.2/nvidia-drivers-343.36, could you post your VIDEO_CARDS variable from /etc/portage/make.conf? Do you have intel, modsetting, and nvidia selected at the same time?

----------

## ExecutorElassus

I'm running the 346.22 driver on the gentoo 3.18.1 kernel (on ~amd64). It threw a warning at install, but otherwise works ok (except that now electricsheep doesn't work, AGAIN   :Sad:  ). I'm not doing anything fancy with settings or patches or anything, so ymmv.

Cheers,

EE

----------

## Maffblaster

 *ExecutorElassus wrote:*   

> I'm running the 346.22 driver on the gentoo 3.18.1 kernel (on ~amd64).

 

Is there any way you could:

1. Post the working kernel .config (pastebin or something would be great).

2. Post the xorg.conf.

3. Let me know what your VIDEO_CARDS variable looks like (/etc/portage/make.conf).

4. Let me know if you are specifying EDID information for the attached screen.

5. Let me know what mode the graphics are set to in your EFI firmware (it should say something like "Optimus", but I can't remember exactly what the options are).

 :Very Happy:  I'm trying to update the Optimus article (on the wiki) with working information; in order to do that I'd like to get it working on my machine first. I've been trying to get it working on and off for literally months with no success.   :Sad: 

I'd really appreciate it!

----------

## Barbieken

 *Maffblaster wrote:*   

> 
> 
> For your working 3.17.2/nvidia-drivers-343.36, could you post your VIDEO_CARDS variable from /etc/portage/make.conf? Do you have intel, modsetting, and nvidia selected at the same time?

 

VIDEO_CARDS="intel nvidia"

----------

## Maffblaster

Thanks for replying Barbieken! I am really hoping the other user will reply with the information I requested since he was able to get it working with a newer kernel. :^)

----------

## ExecutorElassus

ohgod, that's a lot of stuff to post. Sorry it's taken a bit. I'll do my best to post it over the next couple of days, but I have a lot on my plate this week  :Sad: 

----------

## Maffblaster

 *ExecutorElassus wrote:*   

> ohgod, that's a lot of stuff to post. Sorry it's taken a bit. I'll do my best to post it over the next couple of days,

 

If you use the

```
wgetpaste /path/to/file.txt
```

tool you can create bpaste pastebins super easily. Then you can copy and paste the links here. That should make it both faster and easier!  :Smile: 

Install wgetpaste using

```
emerge wgetpaste
```

----------

## recoco.zhang

same to me. I have tried to use kernel3.18.1 and nvidia-drivers-346.35 together, but no luck. And I used the patch for nvidia-drivers-346.22 , installed the nvidia-drivers-346.22 manually, finally got a gnome oops(anyway, X really start successfully!). But I cannot go further.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## grot

This isn't really a solution but if you haven't considered it you might want to try out bumblebee. There are other threads here on how to do it. according to arch wiki the nvidia drivers optimus are more error-prone, probably due to being so new. also when bumblebee fails you still have video, instead of nothing. I'm running bumblebee with the new kernel and drivers.

If you have tried bumblebee, I'd be curious to hear about the performance difference.

----------

